

Select input with search? - angry-hacker

About 2 months ago there was an popular post someone made input select with search and other neat tricks with other inputs that improve UX.
Unfortunately I can't find the post anymore. It was something similar to this: http://www.cbolson.com/sandbox/mootools/multipleSelectFilter/ but was based on jQuery and had all sort of examples with different inputs.<p>Does anyone have a link to it?
======
eschutte2
<http://harvesthq.github.com/chosen/>

~~~
angry-hacker
Thank you. That was what I was looking for.

